# WebApp Dev : la barre de boutons.



## a70m (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Nouveau ici, j'espère que c'est le bon endroit pour poser ma question. 

Je suis actuellement en train de développer une WebApp de supervision de la consommation de Datamobile, et j'ai une petite question à vous poser.

J'ai déjà masqué la barre de navigation, adapté la vue à l'écran de l'iPhone etc ... et j'aimerai ajouter le même style de barre qu'il y'a dans beaucoup d'apps, vous savez la bleue avec les boutons Retour, Messages, Réglages, Ajouter (+) etc .. ? 

Après pas mal de recherches sur le net, j'ai tristement pu constaté qu'il n'existait pas de "générateur" de ce style de barre, surtout pour WebApp (pour les Apps c'est différent évidemment) je me suis donc attaqué à cette barre en HTML et CSS à coup de morceaux de screenshots fait avec mon iPhone ... Le résultat n'est pas très glorieux. 

Je fais donc appel à vous pour plusieurs pistes d'aide :
- Peut être connaissez-vous des sites ou des tuyaux pour créer cette barre personnalisée (en HTML - CSS ?) ? 
- Ou peut être êtes-vous graphistes ou intégrateur et pourrez me fournir quelques éléments graphiques (Parce que je ne suis pas une flèche en photoshop :rateau

En attendant vos réponses 
Merci d'avance

a70m


----------

